# Let's talk anemones



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Let's talk about tube anemones, what's the low down on them?
I tell you i've never looked at a species with such diverse information. One says expert only, high lighting etc. another one says intermediate level(dont really care about level it's different to everyone) 
and requires lil to being under a shaded rock not in direct light.

Now anyone got experience in where they keep these things?

I got a 29g with 175w i don't care to give this thing a tan if that's what it doesnt want lol

BTW some pics of one i'm planning on getting:


----------



## brian102 (Aug 21, 2006)

wow that looks cool


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Here is what I just read on tube anemones last night in the conscientious marine aquarist by bob fenner.

Tube anemones are small/slow fish eaters, can kill fish if a stinging cell comes loose and free floats in the water. They need a deep sand bed, and he recommends only one per 40 gallons of water. Also he said that they are pretty aggressive toward other corals and anemones.

As far as light moderate to high althought they rely heavily on filter feeding to sustain itself.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Dang, that's pretty neat, first anemone to make me say wow out loud .

I don't know anything about them, but i've seen some people on reefmonkey.com keeping them if that helps out any?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Cerianthids tend to live in rather shallow water in deep sand. This means they need deep sand beds and a lot of light to thrive. They are also one of those organisms that prefers a dirty lagoon type of environment over a too-clean reef tank.
Their tentacles are freakishly long, reaching all over the place, and as already mentioned, a bit brittle. Bits of them will occasionally break loose, and these bits pack quite a punch when they hit something.
These anemones are capable of startlingly rapid movement, and will dive down into their holes in half a heartbeat if disturbed. This action also has the effect of slapping a whole lot of tentacles on a prey item in an instant, somewhat like snapping an umbrella shut, and this can trap fish which would normally be expected to escape with ease.
Despite these traits, I still love these guys, and they are among the easier types of anemones to keep if all of their demands are met. ( but super-hard if they aren't ) They look nice enough to warrant a display of their own, in my opinion, and come in a nice range of colors. One of our local species is solid bright green, and at first looks like a lush plant. It's about two feet wide!


----------

